# Yuvarlat onu!



## seitt

Greetings

After we had dined in a Turkish restaurant recently, my Turkish brother-in-law paid and then said, “Yuvarlat onu!” Please, what does that mean? Are there any other ways of saying the same thing in Turkish; if so, what are they?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Le bambin mignon

Hello, 
I think there was plus a few cents on the cheque (for exemple 30.85 turkish lira) and your brother-in-law requested from cashier not to take plus a few cents (0.85)
This means "round the price" and take only 30.00 turkish lira.


----------



## aydarka

it means "round it" or in other words "keep the change"


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, an interesting expression.


----------



## ancalimon

I may be wrong but it can also be used if the person wants you to drink the rest of the drink.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - could you make a couple of example sentences using it, please?


----------



## ancalimon

seitt said:


> Many thanks - could you make a couple of example sentences using it, please?



Bi şişe rakı yuvarlayalım.


----------



## seitt

Much obliged!


----------

